# JB' No rain steaks



## 007bond-jb (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiSairEFSSQ


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2007)

Now I am hungry.    

Another fine JB at the movies.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 19, 2007)

great looking meal.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks great..Yum


----------



## john a (Jul 19, 2007)

Here I am eating a hot dog for lunch while looking at this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey can I send you a Pop huggie for some free advertising?

Looked great man


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Hey can I send you a Pop huggie for some free advertising?
> 
> Looked great man


Mike eveyones going to want a free Pop huggie now..put me down for one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ain't no International Moving Picture Star like Bond, James Bond.

lol

Let me order another batch and I'll mail some out.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 19, 2007)

*Good lookin grub bubba!!! - nice to see the sun out over there in the video. We goin to get rain for another week... how to make abt's?* [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking good BOY!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Hey can I send you a Pop huggie for some free advertising?
> 
> Looked great man



Hey Mike, Thanks Boy. Yes I'll hold up photos of your operation while telling folks about it. Pm me the details, My huggie is well worn & need replacing


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Mike Hedrick":11rrmf2g]Hey can I send you a Pop huggie for some free advertising?
> 
> Looked great man



Hey Mike, Thanks Boy. Yes I'll hold up photos of your operation while telling folks about it. Pm me the details, My huggie is well worn & need replacing[/quote:11rrmf2g]

Just PM'd ya in the AM for yer address. Now if it sounds like it's "ticking" when it arrives don't worry and start opening anyways Bond, James Bond

lol


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 22, 2007)

What happened to that other steak....BOY?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 23, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> What happened to that other steak....BOY?


My Son ate it


----------

